# Installing port on FreeBSD 8.2



## MasterYeti (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi. 

We have an older FreeBSD server running v. 8.2.  I need to install the net-snmp port, but I keep running into a wall. Whenever I try to run `make install clean`, it exits informing me it couldn't fetch the port. I have been searching for a way to add or change the mirror, as I found this address: http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/mirror/F ... 2-release/, which I believe holds the port I need. I also tried downloading the port for net-snmp from the URL above, and placed it in /usr/ports/distfiles and run `make install clean`, but it still did not install. 

I am all googled out, and hope you can help.

Regard
FreeBSD newbie Yeti


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2014)

FreeBSD 8.2 has been end-of-life since July 2012 and is not supported any more.

https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## MasterYeti (Aug 26, 2014)

Does this mean, that there is no way of installing software on a FreeBSD server, that is end of life? 

I get that this is an old server, and that the best course of action would be to upgrade or replace the server, however it is a 400TB ZFS fileserver, and the migration would be too expensive at this point. I was hoping somebody could provide a small step-by-step guide or a link with a guide of how to manually install a port, if you have downloaded the port.

Regards, Lars.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2014)

Recent changes to the ports tree broke all the unsupported versions. Your best bet is to upgrade to FreeBSD 8.4.


----------



## MasterYeti (Aug 26, 2014)

OK, thanks for the advice SirDice.


----------



## MasterYeti (Aug 27, 2014)

Unfortunately, I am also unable to upgrade to 8.4 :


```
backup# freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.4-RELEASE
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... host: parse of /etc/resolv.conf failed
none found.
Fetching public key from update.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

But I am able to resolve update.freebsd.org.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2014)

It seems to have a problem with the contents of /etc/resolv.conf. Can you post it?


----------



## MasterYeti (Aug 27, 2014)

Of course 


```
backup# cat /etc/resolv.conf
domain  danskscanning.dk, ds.local
nameserver      10.0.2.10
nameserver      10.0.2.11
```

Our internal domains are danskscanning.dk and ds.local. the nameservers are our internal DNS server, and they are configured with forwarding.

This also looked a bit weird to me, but maybe it could give you a clue :


```
backup# nslookup update.freebsd.org
nslookup: parse of /etc/resolv.conf failed
backup# ping update.freebsd.org
PING update2.freebsd.org (149.20.53.26): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 149.20.53.26: icmp_seq=0 ttl=53 time=179.596 ms
64 bytes from 149.20.53.26: icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=179.251 ms
```


----------



## MasterYeti (Aug 27, 2014)

I tried commenting out the first line in resolv.conf, and got some other error messages:


```
backup# cat /etc/resolv.conf
#domain danskscanning.dk, ds.local
nameserver      10.0.2.10
nameserver      10.0.2.11
backup# freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.4-RELEASE
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update6.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update2.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update3.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

Did some more research, can it be, that I cannot upgrade from my current version?


```
backup# uname -a
FreeBSD oslo01backup.danskscanning.dk 8.2-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-PRERELEASE #0: Tue Feb 22 12:11:13 CET 2011     jj@oslo01backup.danskscanning.dk:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2014)

MasterYeti said:
			
		

> Did some more research, can it be, that I cannot upgrade from my current version?
> 
> ```
> backup# uname -a
> ...


Ah, that's correct, freebsd-update(8) only works for RELEASE versions, this is a PRERELEASE. Which probably means you used the source method to upgrade/install. Just update the source tree to /releng/8.4 or /stable/8 (which you've probably used in the past) and build(7) world.


----------

